# lowrance elite 5 vs humminbird 596/597hd di



## mpw80 (Dec 21, 2011)

hi was wondering input or opinions on buying the elite 5 vs the 597hd di or 596 di..i already have 1 of the humminbird 597hd di units and i really like it ($600) the lowrance elite 5 is on sale for $379 at gander was kicking around the idea of getting one for the trolling motor..have had good luck (knock on wood with the humminbird) but for the price of the lowrance it seems hard to pass up..dont really need the gps on the trolling motor is why i listed the 596di unit..not sure what to do the elites have good reviews i see..hard to decide..was wondering if anyone else has the elite on there trolling motor and how does it work for you? 
thanks for your imput


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I have an Elite 5 upfront and if I had to do it again I would go with the Humminbird. I have a 587 HD DI at the counsel and like it better then the Elite. To me the Humminbird has better controls and sonar to me seems to be a little better in detail.

Now for the price difference the Elite 5 will work very well and does have GPS.


----------



## mpw80 (Dec 21, 2011)

thanks for your imput..thinking ill wait and save a little more money and just get another humminbird..thanks again


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Humminbird now has a 5 series SI unit that lists for $699. A little patience and some research and you could probably find one of those for $600.


----------



## mpw80 (Dec 21, 2011)

kicked around that idea as well..then i could put the 597 di on the trolling motor and the 598 si on the dash...i do know gander had a really good sale on the 597hd di unit last yr for like $485 and also had a $50 rebate (after i paid full price at bps) unless i read that wrong..just dont know if that was a one time thing or yearly sale or what not..guess ill keep my eyes out maybe ill get lucky and the 598 will be on there this yr..
thanks again for your opinions


----------



## jbirch0 (May 13, 2013)

You can get the 597ci HD DI combo on amazon right now for 498.00 with free shipping


----------

